# looking for a contracting job



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm looking for work around the mokena,lockport,romeoville area's 14 years experience and can operate any thing and repair it too....

In Trade School Diesel/auto right now and have the truck and time to plow 
F250 6.9L Diesel 7.6 meyer every thing new and a back drag edge.. western of corse. work's on every thing just drill a few hole's and bolt right up...

708-670-0949 
Nick


----------

